# Boats, Boats and more Boats



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gigging has been pretty good the last couple of weeks, Fish have not started to migrate and some very nice fish in the back areas.Been putting my new Cosson gigg to work and she has not let me down.Managed 15 last night and these are the two biggest.A little over 24 and 23.Boats everywhere and had to go to plan B.​


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Plan B worked! Good stuff


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I hear you on the plan B thing, ughhhh. Nice looking flatties man! 

Is you're fish box sand colored tan?


----------

